# Holding/handling bunnies



## featpete (Feb 4, 2011)

It's general knowledge that rabbits don't like being held since they're prey creatures but I know that some people have more luck with handling and holding their rabbits than others and was just sort of curious to see how their bunnies dealt with it. 

How often do you handle/hold your bunny?
Have you "trained" your bunny to like/put up with being held?
What tips/techniques can you share with the unfortunate hold-hating bunny owners?

My Netherland Dwarf Waffle will really struggle if I try to hold him. If he knows he's going to be picked up he will run for his life! I realized that he didn't like the way I was holding him (one hand under the chest and another holding the bum) and prefers being held flatly/horizontally. He will now "put up" with it, but I still think he hates it. He no longer kicks, but I have a feeling that his "calmness" is more of a "I hate this and I'm terrified but I'll just stay still". I also learned that if I cover his face/eyes while I'm moving downwards to let him go he stays more calm, but he's kind of realizing what I'm doing and has been getting more fidgety.

If any of you have "trained" your bunny to like/be okay with being held, I would LOVE tips! I've tried to do a bit of hold training, but I think it makes him afraid of me.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 4, 2011)

*featpete wrote: *


> It's general knowledge that rabbits don't like being held since they're prey creatures but I know that some people have more luck with handling and holding their rabbits than others and was just sort of curious to see how their bunnies dealt with it.
> 
> How often do you handle/hold your bunny?
> Have you "trained" your bunny to like/put up with being held?
> ...


i try to give proper attention to all my bunz,,however some do not like being handled--but i work within the limits they give,,-then there are a few that chase me around---its fun-interaction--,,-handling a rabbit the correct way is vital -must pick up with one hand supporting the bum and the other under the chest--kicking can result in spinal damage(-not good)-,sincerely james waller


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 4, 2011)

Otto is now ok with being held. The turning point for him was really bonding with Hannah. Every day I put them in carriers and took them up to the bathroom. After only a few days he seemed ok with me picking him up from the carrier or bathtub. Since then he's been pretty good about it. He'll still run away if he sees you coming so you need to be quick, but DH picks him up a couple times a week and carries him out to the living room.

Hannah is horrible though. I have never successfully picked her up. When we met her at her old home her owner picked her up and carried her in, so I figured she couldn't be too bad, but she's bad. Even the vet techs at my very experienced exotic clinic have trouble with her.


----------



## itsazoo (Feb 4, 2011)

Jenny hates to be held..she will volentarily hop into my lap and such, but she hates actually being picked up and will kick and scratch. 

Peepers has no issue with being held, I can pick her up easy and she will snuggle up. 

my last rabbit, Kari LOVED to be held, she used to hop up to me and stand up on her hind legs asking to come up like a toddler who wants to be held and I would pick her up and she relax in my arms on her back cradled like a baby.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 4, 2011)

Becky is not fond of being picked up unless I scoop her up in her blanket with my fore arms the whole way under her from each side. The blanket doesn't restrain her, but I think it makes my arms feel more solid. Once she is in my arms and against my chest I can carry her around no problem. She likes to sit on my lap and watch movies.


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 4, 2011)

We have 11 buns right now.
We work with all our rabbits daily so we can hold them safely.

Hubby and I try to take in "aggressive" or abused bunns since they are least likely to be adopted.
So they already have reasons why they don't like to be held by the time we get them home!

Our three worst bunns are Daphne...he is a mini lop who hates being held...there are no positions that I can hold him in and make him comfortable or safe...he will immediately kick and struggle.
So in Daphnes case we bribe him...yes bribe.
If you stuff crasins in his mouth he will "tolerate" being held.

Our lionhead Tucker goes into panic mode if you pick him up...not kicking and struggling...he goes as rigid as a board and is very stressed. However, over the last year he has improved greatly!
Once I have him up I pull him in tight...not to my stomach...for Tucker that doesn't make him comfortable. I pull him up to my side so i can cup my arm in behind him along his length...and then I just hold him. We don't move or anything...I just talk to him. He never really relaxes...but enough that we can do his grooming and any medications he may need!

Oliver is our kicker!
He will kick and struggle...I pick him up and pull him tight to my stomach and just hold him till he settles.

Each bunn has a hold that makes them feel comfortable and safe!
We just had to experiment and find one that works.
And we always end on a positive note...everyone gets ear scritches and a treat before we set them down.
Setting them down in a safe and calm manner helps too...we want them to be able to be set on without a sense of panic or having to struggle!

On the other hand we took in a bunn that was found outside in October.
He DESPISED being handled...no petting, no touching! no no no!!!
We couldn't hold him or touch him!

He is now my mush muffin! 
If I pick him up he immediately wiggles around till he is ina postion to be cradled like a baby. And he will stay there! lol
Yesterday we had him on TV...it was his first time and he was scared! 
So he jumped up on me and I just rolled him into a baby hold and he was happy!
For him...THAT is his saftey hold! 
His protection!

It just depends on the bunn!


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 4, 2011)

I find it funny that so many people have trouble holding their buns since I've never had an issue... I generally just handle them a lot. I think my rabbits must just trust me a lot (I have to handle them a lot for the rabbit hopping anyways and I really am a firm believer in this strengthening a bond), but other then the occasional "OMG Freak out", which is pretty rare, I think it's just spending time with them and building trust.


----------



## featpete (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow it's good to know that a lot of people do have bunnies that are okay with or even like being held! I'll have to work with my rabbit to see what the best solution is.


----------



## Yield (Feb 4, 2011)

[align=center]How often do you handle/hold your bunny?
*Almost everyday. Especially Sabriel since he has a broken leg, I have to lift him to get him to go back in his cage. He is perfectly fine being held and quite likes it, and loves being cuddled. Solara runs from me and doesn't like it but once I pick her up she's fine. Silas allows me to pick him up but kinda freaks out if I move around too much. He's getting better though.*

Have you "trained" your bunny to like/put up with being held?
*Yes, by holding them almost everyday.*

What tips/techniques can you share with the unfortunate hold-hating bunny owners?
*I never had a good experience with the towel technique, I tried it numerous times. With Silas- who used to seriously PANIC and run when I went to pick him up, I just pet his head lots, calmed him down, before safely and quickly picking him up and holding him close to my chest. There, I made sure he felt secure, pet him, and when I put him down, I gave him treats <3*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 4, 2011)

We have three that love to be held and carried around, three that tolerate it but would rather be down and the rest co-operate as they have no choice--we have to pick them up to get them in and out of their hutches. They all do follow us around and want attention and three of them come when they are called.


----------



## khaelbee (Feb 4, 2011)

my boyfriend actually took a child development class and found out that white noise calms babies down... this can be imitated by making the SHHHHHHH noise really loud.

my bunner used to hate hate hate being picked up, but i got him as a baby and wanted to get him used to being handled, so i would pick him up and hold him tight and secure against my chest so he knew i wouldn't drop him, and i'd make that shhhh noise really loud... it always worked for him, calmed him right down... might be something you could try.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 4, 2011)

*featpete wrote: *


> How often do you handle/hold your bunny?
> Have you "trained" your bunny to like/put up with being held?
> What tips/techniques can you share with the unfortunate hold-hating bunny owners?


I hold Natasha every day, many times a day - but that's her choice. I sit down on the couch and she jumps into my arms, every time. 






I didn't train her, that's just her personality - which is, I must say, very untypical of rabbits. Even so, if she doesn't want to be picked up at any given time, she'll leap from my arms as soon as I pick her up. I have to watch carefully, since she's perfectly capable of jumping into things I'd rather she didn't get into. 

My last rabbit, Scone MacBunny, I did have to train. Basically, I'd hold him, petting him all the while and talking to him until he settled down. After a while, he got used to it. Eventually he would even appear to enjoy it, especially if I walked around and described what he was seeing. Once he'd had enough, he'd kiss my nose and I'd put him down - that was our signal.


----------



## featpete (Feb 5, 2011)

*Mike, love the photo!

Thank you all for the responses so far! It's really encouraging to see that some bunnies can grow to be fond of being held. I definitely need to remember to be patient because I haven't even had Waffle for two months yet. I'll have to make sure he's comfy and feels safe!


----------



## foreverblue127 (Feb 5, 2011)

My Bun Bun hated being picked up especially by my daughter. He just needed to be picked up a certain way and now he is fine, if you can catch him! I kind of cradle him in my arms with one hand under him and one hand on top of him. I nuzzle his head into the crook of my arm so that he doesn't really see what's going on. He still is tense though and I only carry him around if I am putting him somewhere. He does however let me pick him up and set him on my lap if I am sitting down on the ground. Or he'll come up to me and get on my lap. He will learn to tolerate it.


----------



## golfdiva (Feb 5, 2011)

Hershey is fine w/ being held, it's the picking up process he often objects to! Once I have him secured, he is purring away!


----------



## tamsin (Feb 7, 2011)

I think 90%+ of it is socialisation. My bun is a wild rabbit, that was handreared so if it was set in stone by their instincts you'd think he's be impossible to handle... he's not. I have no problem picking him up and he'll happily sit in my arms for awhile. Obviously being handreared he was picked up from a week old and being picked up was positively associated with tasty food. 

There are a lot of rabbits that don't like it, it's something they have to learn is okay just like more general people interaction. Obviously it's much harder to un teach not liking it at a later date than when your starting from scratch. I think a lot of the problem is bunnies that weren't socialised enough as youngsters and perhaps in some cases that was exacerbated because the owner was newish to bunnies and a bit nervous about it so they set each other off.

If you're trying to retrain a bunny the key is small steps and making your bun comfortable at each stage. Before you even think about lifting, your bun has to be completely happy for you to touch them all over, including the place you need to hold to pick them up so particularly bum and chest. Then work on them being happy for you to support half their weight eg lifting their chest. Then on lifting an inch off the floor for a couple of seconds etc.

Tam


----------



## Yield (Feb 7, 2011)

[align=center]So, my rabbit Sabriel has a broken leg and all, and I've had to handle him a lot because of this, and it's really strengthened our bond and he lets me carry him all the time. 

Even through Petco! 

I hope that you don't have to suffer the fate of a bunny with a broken leg... but hopefully something GOOD will happen that can strengthen your bond with your bunny! =]


----------



## butsy (Feb 7, 2011)

butsy will not accept being held. the only time i will ever pick her up is to cut her nails. she is perfectly fine on the floor and i lay on the floor with her to snuggle


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (Feb 7, 2011)

Coffee tolerates being held but She always gives me that look when I put her back down. She will jump onto my lap while I am on the couch if she wants a nose rub or I am eating something she wants.

Yield is Sabriel leg getting better? I remember reading what happened and I think about it everyday.


----------



## Yield (Feb 7, 2011)

Byfuzzerabbit wrote:


> Coffee tolerates being held but She always gives me that look when I put her back down. She will jump onto my lap while I am on the couch if she wants a nose rub or I am eating something she wants.
> 
> Yield is Sabriel leg getting better? I remember reading what happened and I think about it everyday.



[align=center]Aww, thank you for keeping us in your thoughts =] Yes he is getting much better! This is what the vet told us today:

-He's the same weight. (He lost 4 ounces in a week 2 weeks ago)
-He was more feisty than usual. (which means he's getting his spunk back)
-His leg has healed substantially more since last week.
-We'll do an X-Ray next week. (without anesthetic, thank goodness!)
-His leg is crooked. (who cares =] As long as it's healed and he can use it! - which even with the cast on he has shown use. =D)
-Hopefully he'll be done with his cast and such in the next two weeks or so.

8D


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 8, 2011)

Gus hates being picked up. Hates it. But who knows what happened to him before we got him. He will tolerate it, but only for acouple minutes (usually long enough to transfer him to his cage or what-not), then he turns into the exploding bunny: growling, snarling, scratching, kicking!

He has got better in the year-and-a-half we've had him. When we first got him, he'd pull his exploding bunny trick within 5-10 seconds of being picked up. Now we can hold him for at least a minute or two before it happens.

Somehow I doubt he'll ever LIKE being picked up, but every bunner is different.

Rue


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 8, 2011)

I generally find that the smaller the bun, the more they squirm around and struggle when being held. They are generally easier to pick up but harder to hold on to. The larger ones I've dealt with are for some reason just better with being handled. But there is once in a while a large bunny who does not want to be held -- and those are hard to pick up AND hard to keep a hold on. I have definitely met bunnies who don't care! You can pick them up, you can hold on to them for a couple of hours, you can do what you want and they'll just go with it. 

I have 2 medium buns and one dwarf mix bun. They pretty much know they won't be eaten or harmed when picked up by now (had them about 2 yrs). But it is a matter of their mood and how much time they let me get away with. I know this because when they are in situations that truly are scary to them (vet's office, strangers nearby, or in a different environment) they jump into my arms and cling on for dear life. 

It's tough to "train" them into being better at handling but the two things that are in your control are doing it often and doing it right. If you hold them in a way that makes them feel secure, over time they will know it's alright. If you do it often and each time it ends badly (i.e. they fly out of your arms, they struggle and twist around furiously, you yell or scream out of nervousness/fear) then they are going to fight you harder each time you try. It's tough to get good at holding a bun, though practice makes things better. Having strong, firm arms helps, and holding them close to your body for support makes them feel grounded and safe. Pick up and put down the bun quickly and decisively. After repeated good experiences with being held, my buns learned that it wasn't the end of the world. I don't pick em unless I have a need to (grooming, nails, health check, etc.) so they have learned to put up with it and the sooner I finish the sooner they get let go. And there is, of course, always a celebratory treat at the end of the ordeal  Even if they have to flick me off and thump at me afterwards!


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 8, 2011)

tamsin wrote:


> If you're trying to retrain a bunny the key is small steps and making your bun comfortable at each stage. Before you even think about lifting, your bun has to be completely happy for you to touch them all over, including the place you need to hold to pick them up so particularly bum and chest.
> 
> Tam


Tam, this is so true! I completely agree with this.


----------



## avarocks (Feb 8, 2011)

Milo is sometimes ok with it and sometimes not. I pick him up off and on all day. If he doesn't want to, he'll let me know. Sometimes he'll even put his paws up on my chair to be picked up. Kisses me too. Sometimes he's good for awhile, other times he just wants a quick hug and then go.


----------



## rachelann (Feb 8, 2011)

Humphrey really doesn't mind being picked up. Depending on what he is doing, if he is running around acting like psycho rabbit he doesn't want my attention. Normally though I pick him up and he is trying to get me to rub his head and ears. If I put him down he paws at my leg like " Hey, I was enjoying that!"


----------



## Ronin Shinobi (Feb 9, 2011)

Thor doesn't mind getting picked. Sometimes he bucks but his reaction is dependent on his moods really. Most of time he lets me pick him up and carry him.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Feb 9, 2011)

While Chinny doesn't exactly run to me to be held, she doesn't mind it. I only hold her for a few reasons though, I much prefer to see her running and to lay on the floor so she can play climb on mom lol. I hold her to get her out of her current cage, it has a top door and she can not get out on her own though she learned how to get back in! I hold her to put her in a carrier if I need to. Then I hold her for biweekly health checks and nail trims. I get her to come to my hand for nose pets then lay my hand across her face. She knows this means I want to pick her up and hunkers down. Then I put my other hand behind her rump. Next I slide my hand from her face to under her forelegs at the same time lifting just under her rump and in a fluid motion pull her to my chest. I don't pull her so her feet are against my chest, I let her feet remain pointing to the floor but they are supported by my arms. I reassure her with a little kiss by the ears and go on with what I need to do. She likes it when I am done and sit down then let her hop down instead of being put down. She's a little acrobat lol.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Feb 9, 2011)

Benji really does (I believe) enjoy being held, cuddled, handled etc. and can easily walk about with him even in one arm on my hip, while he licks my shoulder or my cheek. Obviously I don't do this often just in case something startles him and he struggles. But I can easily do it because he is so relaxed with it.
He was a rescue, and came to me loving cuddles.

Pippin on the other hand! When I got him I tried to handle him as much as possible, but he just hated being held. He would struggle and breathe ridiculously fast, and when I would reach down to pick him up he would whizz away, hide behind the couch and thump for minutes on end.
I thought he would never like it. But I worked hard with him every day, and now he is SUCH a lap bunny, like Benji. He absolutely ADORES his cuddles and I can expect licks and grooms for hours on end. I remember he was about a YEAR old before he gave me any kisses. I remmeber being ecstatic!! 
He still doesn't like being picked up but he puts up with it. When I go to pick him up, though, I can't just walk over to him and reach down. I have to get down low and walk slowly to him whilst talking, and he will normally even approach me. If I just walk he WILL run. It's amazing how your stance makes a difference.

Anyway to conclude- two lap bunnys who adore their cuddles. One bunny who has no problem with being held. One bunny who really doesn't like it but will put up with it for short distances ie. 2 or 3 minutes before he really gets fed up.

Jen


----------



## tamsin (Feb 10, 2011)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> When I go to pick him up, though, I can't just walk over to him and reach down. I have to get down low and walk slowly to him whilst talking, and he will normally even approach me. If I just walk he WILL run. It's amazing how your stance makes a difference.


That's very true and another good tip for those 'retraining' their bunny. Bunnies can predict your actions from your behaviour. Walk straight up to them like your about to pick them up and they'll know your about to pick them up! With a bun that doesn't like it, that means they'll be heading off in the opposite direction ASAP. Saunter, wander in an indirect route towards them, go in for a ground cuddle first etc. and they'll start off more relaxed. 

I notice this a lot when playing chase with Scamp, I can telegraph 'run away I'm coming to chase you' or 'how about we stop for a nose rub' depending on how I move towards him.


----------

